# [SOLVED] Can't move mkv files to a different folder



## hulivar (Dec 15, 2009)

I am having trouble with mkv files. Before you ask, yes I can play them fine with vlc media player. I also can delete them easily with a unlocker program. My problem is once an mkv file is on my computer I cannot move it. In case you are wondering this happens with every mkv file. They are not corrupt in any way. For some reason Windows Explorer decides to lock them up (when I use lock hunter it says that the mkv file is in use by Windows Explorer). I have looked at a lot of tech forums but it's always people that need help deleting. The few that I have found where people need help moving them, there problem is always solved because they didn't realize their external hard drive had to be converted from FAT to NTFS. It seems no one has the answer to this. 

If this problem can't be solved this is my second question. What happens if I convert the mkv file to an avi or something else? Will it mess with the file at all? Will it erase the subtitles or something? I've heard an mkv file is special because it can store subtitles and lots of other things. I'm thinking if I can convert it to something else then it will allow me to move it around from folder to folder. Not really wanting to test it out on a file that took half a day to download heh. I suppose I could test it on a smaller mkv file but then I would not be sure if it would work with a larger one.

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Can't move mkv files to a different folder*

Are the MKV files opened by any programs like VLC?


----------



## hulivar (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Can't move mkv files to a different folder*

wow can't believe I figured this out. I finally found 1 help thread where someone suggested deleting DIVX from the computer. I did, and BAM IT UNLOCKS THEM FOR GOOD. Can transfer them to other folders, etc.

If you look around the internet most people offer very complicated fixes to this problem. Most of the time they say just offer an unlocker utility which does not help in moving the files because they lock back up if you don't delete them.

Anyway no it's not in use by vlc rofl...ty for the help though dude.

Hopefully more people see this because this has been buggen me for years.

There is a specific divx registry item you can delete to fix it but I opted for an uninstall.


----------



## Brewking (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow. This worked. I could not move or delete MKV files. After uninstalling the DIVX software, I can do what I like with them. Good work hulivar. This had me stumped for half a day.


----------



## Craddle (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Can't move mkv files to a different folder*



hulivar said:


> wow can't believe I figured this out. I finally found 1 help thread where someone suggested deleting DIVX from the computer. I did, and BAM IT UNLOCKS THEM FOR GOOD. Can transfer them to other folders, etc.


I spent 2 hours searching for a way to delete an mkv file. I tried about dozen different methods. Including 2 "unlockers." None of which would delete the file. Thankfully, I finally came across this suggestion.

THANK YOU!!!:dance:


----------



## hulivar (Dec 15, 2009)

ty ty heh. Ya this problem had been bugging me for soooooooo long. Hopefully now when people google they find this thread.


----------



## tuangd (Aug 5, 2012)

I had the same problem, can't do anything with .mkv files, can't move, can't delete and can't unmount the drive with those files.
Thanks to this thread, the problem is solved!
I uninstall the DivX program and BAM! everything is fine now!:grin:

Thank you so so so much, you don't know how long I have been frustrated! :banghead:

:grin::grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------

